# The Count, he loves to (redacted)



## Kennel-Life (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD6Efggk5s8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 7, 2010)

xD
I love you, YouTube.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2010)

How old is that? I've seen it five times in the past month, jeez...


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 7, 2010)

Liar said:


> How old is that? I've seen it five times in the past month, jeez...


Yeah, it's pretty damn old. Still funny, though.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Yeah, it's pretty damn old. Still funny, though.


 
I dunno, after the third time I stopped smiling >.>


----------

